# Rented the Sig X Macro - 1st time shooting a red dot too



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

After shooting my 3 Shield Pluses today, I decided to rent a Sig 365. Never tried one, and I wanted to see if they were any better than the Shield. They had the original 365, and the 365 X Macro. Between the choice of the two, I thought I'd try the X Macro....

Only, when they gave it to me, I saw it had a pistol optic mounted on it. I've played with a pistol optics before, but I have never shot a gun with on before. They really aren't my thing. I prefer iron sights. And, I wished it didn't have the optic on it actually. But, oh well...

Anyway, I dry fired it a few times to get the feel of it. It had a green dot Holosun on it. After shooting it, I have to say that I prefer my Shield Plus pistols way more. So, I already have the platform meant for me.... 

But, I will admit that I didn't get to pay as much attention to the gun itself as I would have liked, because the pistol optic was on it.

Verdict - I prefer my fiber optic sights. I don't care for pistol optics. 

Also, one big issue for me with the pistol optic... I have a tremor in my left hand from a childhood injury. Despite that, I've figured out how to shoot with iron sights. I have even posted some of my targets before, so it is obvious I am a pretty good shot. With the pistol optic - the damn dot is moving all over because of my tremor. I didn't like it at all. 

I have the same issue with magnified optics on a rifle. I can shoot a 1/2" group at 50 yards with a 1x red dot on a rifle. But give me magnification on a rifle - and I can really see how I shake, and my groups are not nearly as good.

Man's gotta know his limitations


----------

